# Kraljevo Airshow 2010



## Spelingmistakes (Aug 4, 2010)

Kraljevo Airshow 2010

http://www.armyinfoforum.org/Armyblog/index.php/2010/08/03/aeromiting-u-kraljevu-foto-i-video/

On above link you have approximately 300 pictures and lots of videos 

Some chosen pics and videos has been presented here - rest is on link

Spel


----------



## Spelingmistakes (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Spelingmistakes (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPMwT3FUx8o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGwnPt-Vo-c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98QlPVgXq1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spelingmistakes (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope I will hear some comments now 

  Spel


Salute


----------

